
Ask HN: What are the most paid jobs in Software? - allfou
Let&#x27;s say you want to make as much money as you can as a Software Developer working for a company. Which job&#x2F;company should you apply for?<p>PS: $200K&#x2F;year is low
======
gregjor
Pay is based on the business value you deliver. That's more true the higher up
the pay scale you go. No one is paid a lot just for knowing a language or
working at the right company. If you want a big paycheck concentrate on
identifying and solving business problems.

If you are talking about getting rich from equity you have to get lucky as a
founder or early employee of a company that makes it big. If that was easy
we'd all be rich.

------
lsiebert
I hear CEO of a software company pays pretty well.

More to the point, I was pretty intrigued at the difference in pay rate for
golang programmers vs php programmers.

~~~
gregjor
That differential accounts for Go programmers usually having significant
experience with C, C++, PHP, etc. A newb is still a newb no matter what
language they learned first.

------
movedx
> $200k/year is low

On what planet?

